# PP Scorpion - Shaping to Fit My Hand



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Recently acquired a PP Scorpion from the classifieds here. Thanks for a great transaction Court 215

Once the new slingshot novelty wore off, I found the frame too large to grip comfortably and it did not rest in the web of my hand. The pinky divot was not deep enough. Folks here encouraged me to shape it to fit and drill a larger pinky hole.

Not done shaping and sanding. The pinky hole needs more work. I am working slowly and shooting it between shaping sessions. This slingshot is capable of great accuracy.

Red bands from Court 215 (not sure what they are but he cut them very accurately, with a good taper) DIY pinch pouch, 3/8 steel shot. Some hand-slap so I wear my archery glove. Also shoots high - for now, I am aiming low. I circled each shot on the paper target.

As always - suggestions and advice are most welcome.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Tobor as stated on another thread nice grouping! The only thing I noticed is that those bands have room to be moved down on the fork. I am not a ttf shooter but if you move the forks lower then your aim should come in no wait... that has nothing to do with TTF....sorry anyway great shooting I'm not a through the fork guy someone else can help with the hitting High. With Ott you can make some adjustments to where your bands actually tie on and it will affect you're aiming point.

Cheers


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Tobor8Man said:


> Recently acquired a PP Scorpion from the classifieds here. Thanks for a great transaction Court 215
> Once the new slingshot novelty wore off, I found the frame too large to grip comfortably and it did not rest in the web of my hand. The pinky divot was not deep enough. Folks here encouraged me to shape it to fit and drill a larger pinky hole.
> 
> Not done shaping and sanding. The pinky hole needs more work. I am working slowly and shooting it between shaping sessions. This slingshot is capable of great accuracy.
> ...


The reason you are shooting high and getting handslap is because the bands are over powering the ammo. Try heavier ammo.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Tobor8Man said:
> 
> 
> > Recently acquired a PP Scorpion from the classifieds here. Thanks for a great transaction Court 215
> ...


Thanks GG! Or lighter bands?


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

vince4242 said:


> Tobor as stated on another thread nice grouping! The only thing I noticed is that those bands have room to be moved down on the fork. I am not a ttf shooter but if you move the forks lower then your aim should come in no wait... that has nothing to do with TTF....sorry anyway great shooting I'm not a through the fork guy someone else can help with the hitting High. With Ott you can make some adjustments to where your bands actually tie on and it will affect you're aiming point.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Vince - good observation. I will experiment w/ lowering the bands on TTF - who knows what I will discover bu putting the bands closer to my hand.


----------



## speedgoat (Jun 22, 2019)

I also shape all my slings, Helps me to concentrate on the shot when its comfy


----------

